# Japanese Teenager Admits to Killing Her Dad With Axe



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*KYOTO - A 16-year-old girl in Kyotanabe, Kyoto Prefecture in Japan was arrested after she admitted killing her father with an axe while he slept, Japan Times reported.*
According to police the girl, a vocational school student, said "I killed my dad, because I did not like him."

Click here to read JapanTimes story

The 45-year-old man, a police officer at Minami Police Station, was found in his bedroom with axe wounds to his neck after the mother and 19-year-old sister were woken by the girl covered in blood, police said.
Police reported the axe had a blade about 30 cm long.
An autopsy was planned to confirm the cause of death, police said.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,297367,00.html


----------

